# Yes, that’s why I need machine tools



## matthewsx (Oct 31, 2020)

I spent the past week getting our home in Michigan ready for winter. One of the things on the list was fixing a leak on the claw foot tub in our upstairs bathroom. The tub is original to the house and after having tile done and just about everything else replaced I had a challenge getting the drain plumbing working right.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Pieces, old and new.



Turned the Od on a PVC fitting.



Test fit





ID and chamfer on the flange. Also shortened things up cause it’s tight down there. 


Ready for glue. PVC, epoxy and marineTex putty.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Mixing



	

		
			
		

		
	
In place. Yes dirty floor but that’s a different story.

More later....

John


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 31, 2020)

That pex pipe sure is vulnerable.......


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 1, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> That pex pipe sure is vulnerable.......


Vulnerable to what?


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 1, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Vulnerable to what?



Any damage exposed like that as compared to copper.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 1, 2020)

The only thing going under there will be a mop, this is in an upstairs bathroom so not really worried about heavy equipment running over it  

I know people love copper plumbing but it just wasn't in the cards for this project. PEX is pretty tough stuff and should serve well in this application. I looked into chrome covers for the PEX but haven't gotten around to installing it, would be pretty much decorative.

John


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 1, 2020)

Pex is great stuff, we install a lot of it.


----------



## Tozguy (Nov 2, 2020)

Our master bathroom has a similar connection to the toilet using white pex through the floor. It is behind the toilet but is visible. Bare white pex fits the decor much better than copper or even chrome.
John, nice work on the drain, hooray for our side!


----------

